# Date and Rate....2012



## donaldduck352

*Here's the place to put your dates & rates for 2012.If you only have dates,there is another thread for that.

Please format your post like this in the following example:

4/7-4/10---dates
RPR--------Resort
club level king-Type of room
$285-------avg daily rate
AP---------Type of rate
donaldduck352-username

It should look like this.I will not format for you.It makes it alot easier for me to copy and paste it.

Thank you and post away!!!!

Jan

1/26 - 1/29
PB
Garden View 2 Queens
$199
FL Resident
Momtogkc 

1-27-12 to 1-29-12
HRH
Gardenview
$225
Rags 

Feb

2/8-2/12
RPR
Standard
$162
APH
EPRV We love Disney 

02/09/ - 02/12/2012---dates
RPR--------Resort
king room-Type of room
$167-------avg daily rate
APH---------Type of rate
kimberlyfamilyfv -username

2/10-2/16
PBH
2Q Garden
$190
AP
bumbershoot 

02/14-02/17
HRH
Standard 2 Queens
$219.60
Stay more, save more 3 night
shlooma  

2/20-2/24
RPR
Standard
$177.50 (inc tax)
wilma-bride 

March

Royal Pacific
3/13-17
199.99 with Friday night being 229
fla res
Mom21 

3/25-3/26
RPR
Standard
$289
regular rate
newbieme 

3/27-3/29
RPR
Standard 2 Queens
$251.10 AAA rate
Sandy321

Apiril

4/1-4/4
HRH
regular/gardenview
409
sucker rate apparently
sandyplayer

4/10 - 4/11
RPR
Standard, 2 Queens
$359
nada
finalwish 

4/19-4/22 
RPR
Club,2 queens
$275-avg rate
Fla res rate
4HOLIDAYS 

4/22-4/24
HRH
Garden View
$184.00
APH
Hawk 

4/28 - 4/30
RPR
Standard
$185
APH
pigletto

4/24-5/1
RPR
Standard 2 Queen
$186.91 Average inc. tax
AP
ZooKeeper13 

May 29-June 2
RPH
Standard Room
159.00(Tuesday-Thursday) 184.00(Friday)
AP
reelmom 

4/30 or 5/1(Undecided)- 5/5
Hrh 
CL 2 queens
246.00 plus tax 
Interline rate 

Royal Pacific Resort
Arrival Date April 30, 2012
Departure Date May 4, 2012
Room Type Standard 2 Queens
Room Rate $159.00
Rate Description Annual Passholder Special
gwen10

May

5/1 - 5/8
PBH
Garden View - 2 Queens
$184 weekday
$209 weekend
APH
Iheoma

May 9-12
HRH
Garden view, 2Q
$184 + tax weekday
$209 + tax weekend
APH
k&a&c'smom 

May 12-15
PBH
Garden view, 2Q
$184 + tax weekday
$209 + tax weekend
APH
k&a&c'smom


May 10-12
Royal Pacific
standard 2 beds
$127 first 2 nights
$137 last night
APH pin code offer 
Panagiota

5/11-5/15
RPR
Standard
$211.20
Stay more Save more
wakica

5/20-5/25
PBH
standard queen
$184
FLO
mommacoop 

05/20-05/23
RPR
Standard 2 Queens 
$165.10
35% off pin code in email 
kamcgrory

5/30 - 6/1 (Pre-Disney)
HRH
Garden view 2 queens 
$209 (3 adults)
APH 
ciera321

5/31-6/3
RPR
Standard Queen
$165/weekday
$178/weekend
35% off pin code
Nickarooney 

June

6/4-6/5---dates
RPR--------Resort
standard 2 queen-Type of room
$159-------avg daily rate
APH---------Type of rate
nickihn-username 

6/1-6/5
HRH
Garden View, 2 Queens
$209 weekend
$184 weekdays
APH
MMA524 

6/3-6/5
HRH
Garden View, 2 Queens
$184 
FL resident
kneedeep 

6/3-6/5
PBH
Bay View 1 king
$184
APH
JennyL1984 

6/4-6/5
HRH
Garden View 2 Queens
$184
AP
madelyn 

6/4--6/7
HRH
Pool View 2 Queen
$214 
APH rate
Emom

6/6-6/7
RPR
Standard, 2 Queens
$228.60 
AAA
audrey2580 

6/7-6/9
RPR
Standard, 2 Queens
$251.10---avg daily rate
AAA
2monkeys 

Portofino Bay 2 queen garden room 
7th - 12th June 5 nights 
APH rate
June 7th $184
June 8th and 9th $224 (weekend)
June 10th and 11th $204
pigby

Royal Pacific Resort
8 Nights
Arrival Date - 6/12
Departure Date - 6/20
Room Type - 2 Queen Club Level
June 12 - 14 275.80
June 15 - 16 293.30
June 17 - 19 275.80
DisMom72

Rate Description - SMSM 
6/13-6/16
RPR
Water View (2 queens)
$278 (Wed. and Thurs) / $300 (Fri.)
AAA
Music City Mama 

6/15-6/16
RPR
Water View View 2 Queen
$249 APH
smdigh

6/23-6/27
HRH
garden view 2 queen - two rooms
Jun 23 $264.00 
Jun 24 - Jun 26 $244.00 
APH rate
BluEyezNSC

06/26-06/30
RPR
Standard 2 Queens
6/26-6/28 $237
6/29 $258
SMSM
BrerMama 

Arrival Date: Saturday, June 30, 2012
Departure Date: Sunday, July 8, 2012
Room Type: Waterview 2 Queens
Room Rate:
Jun 30 $212.80
Jul 1 - Jul 5 $195.30
Jul 6 - Jul 7 $212.80
Rate Description: Stay More, Save More 
Bluer101

July

Aug 2 $199
Aug 3-4 $219
RPR
Standard
APH Rate
minnie55555

7/10-7/12
PBH
Bay View 2 Queen
$264
APH
mamilovesdisney

July 16-18
RPR
AAA rate
$251.10 ($282.49 w/tax)
Lucky'sMom 

July 16-19
Royal Pacific Resort - garden view room
AAA Rate
$250 plus tax 
DisneyMomw7

7/17-7/31
HRH
Garden View 2 queens
$268.75 avg
Bed and Breakfast 
Brit_Jude 

Portofino Bay Garden View
Stay More Save More
July 18&19 $237.15
July 20&21 $258.40 
rcraw45425

Aug

8/10/12-8/18/12
RPR
club level queen
$275
Stay more save more
jagafen 

8/19-8/24
HRH
2Q standard
$183
SMSM
semo233 

08/12 - 08/19
RPR
Standard 2 Queens 
$160.80
Stay more, save more 7 night
Mudd77 

08/12 - 08/19
RPR
Standard 2 Queens
$160.80
Stay more, save more 7 night
hanly2 

8-13 8-17
Hard rock club level room
With tax
311 a night 
Mel6197

8/16/12 (1 night only)
HRH
Standard 2 queens
$244 + tax = $274.50 
"seasonal rate" 
Anal Annie 

RPR
8-19 - one night
$186
Military Rate 
minijeanie

8/19/2012 - 8/22/2012
HRH pool view 
$199 AP rate 
bas71873 

8/19/12 - 8/22/12
PBH
Bay View King
209
APH
LarryM 

8/19/2012 - 8/22/2012
HRH pool view 
$199 AP rate 
bas71873 

Royal Pacific Resort
Arrival Date 08/19/2012
Departure Date 08/23/2012
Room Type Standard 2 Queens
Room Rate $144.00
Rate Description Annual Passholder 
pixeegrl 

8/20-8/24
RPR
Standard
$177.50 (inc tax)
wilma-bride 

8/23-8/28
RPR
club level queen
$243
SMSM
mumzie2three 

Royal Pacific Resort
August 30th-Sept 1st Standard Room
$159 Thursday
$175 Friday
Military discount 30% off 
crostorfer

Sept

RPR
9/3 to 9/9
stay more play more
$168.00
9/14-9/17
Rags

RPR 
2 Q standard room
$179 Fri and Sat
$144 Sun
APH 
Dorisk3

9/14 - 9/18
HRH
Standard, 2 Queens
$203.20 Average 
SMSM
Tink Fans

August 23,24,25
RPR
Standard
168
APH rate
pigletto 

9/25
RPR
Booked Standard, comp upgrade to waterview 
$144
AP
cel_disney 

9/28-9/30
HRH
Standard 2 Queens (obstructed view)
$224.40
AAA (Hoping for AP if they are released)
Zim 

HRH
Sep 29 2012
Oct 1 2012
$174 a night using code FLO
flbeachbumnut

Sept. 26th- Oct. 2nd
RPR water view(gold member)-I got upgraded to a King suite for my upcoming stay
APH $144.00 weeknights $179.00 weekend 
tricky1

Sept. 29-Oct 2. 
PBH
Deluxe Suite
We won the trip!
Melanie230

Oct

October 2-11
RPH
King Suite
APH rate
$144-$214-$169
macraven 


10/2-10/6
RPR
2 standard garden view rooms (1 - double queen; 2 - single king)
1st room (4 adults) $229.20 (10/2, 10/3 & 10/4) $269.20 (10/5)
2nd room (2 adults) $179.20 (10/2, 10/3 & 10/4) $219.20 (10/5)
SMSM
patster734

10/3-10/4
RPR
standard, 2 Queen
$144.00
AP rate
tink1957

10/3-10/6 RPR
Standard 2 Queens 
$144.00 APH Rate for 10/3 and 10/4
$274.00 Standard Rate for 10/5 (went up from $246 SMSM rate once i added APH discount) Still saved $86!!
LUVIOA

10/3 - 10/8
RPR
Standard 2-Queen
$187
Stay More, Save More
Lycaon

HRH Garden View 2 Queen Beds 
Room Rate Oct 3 - Oct 4 $190.50 
Oct 5 - Oct 6 $231.75 
Oct 7 $216.75 
Stay More, Save More 
AlexandNessa

October 3, 4 & 5
PBH
Portofino Suite Parlor, Bayview King
10/3: $179.00+
10/4: $179.00+
10/5: $239.00+
APH Rate/Platinum Upgrade
kieshashadow 

10/4 - 10/8 4 nights
HRH
club level 2Q
$327 per night before taxes
SMSM rate
cbsnyber

10/6 - 10/13
HRH
club level
$286 weeknight, $300 weekend
SMSM
tricia

10/10-10/13
HRH
2 queen pool view
$224 on 10/10&10/11
$269 on 10/12
APH
glocon 


10/24/12 - 10/28/12
RPR
Garden View Queen
$228.20 Wed & Thurs.
$244.20 Fri & Sat.
SMSM
idgy

Nov

11/8-11/15
RPR
Std 2 Queens
$149/$179
AP
ZooKeeper13 

November 19th
RPR
Water View 2 Queens (Platinum Upgrade)
149.00
APH/FL RES rate
Tizzy Meliss

Dec

12/2 to 12/7 
HRH
standard 2 queen
$183
stay more-save more
peg2001

12/7-13
HRH
2Q standard
$198 - 12/7-8
$183 - 12/9-13
SMSM
mischief32

PBH
Deluxe 2 Queen
12/16 - 12/19
Normally $330/nt
Got rate of $203/nt via email code 
peacefrogdog

RPR Standard 1 King Bed 
Room Rate Dec 30 - Dec 31 $305.15 
Jan 1 - Jan 3 $168.00 
Stay More, Save More 5 Night Discount 
(No Loews Upgrades for Black Out Dates) 
AlexandNessa*


----------



## damo

Thank you for taking over the responsibility for this thread!!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

*I figured its my turn.I jost hope posters keep to the format..*


----------



## wakica

*5/11-5/15
RPR
Standard
$211.20
Stay more Save more
wakica*

11th is check in and 15th is check out so 4 nights.  Did I do that right? Oh and it's before taxes.


----------



## Shlooma

02/14-02/17
HRH
Standard 2 Queens
$219.60
Stay more, save more 3 night
shlooma


----------



## donaldduck352

wakica said:


> *5/11-5/15
> RPR
> Standard
> $211.20
> Stay more Save more
> wakica*
> 
> 11th is check in and 15th is check out so 4 nights.  Did I do that right? Oh and it's before taxes.



*That was just fine!!

*


Shlooma said:


> 02/14-02/17
> HRH
> Standard 2 Queens
> $219.60
> Stay more, save more 3 night
> shlooma



*Thank you my first two posters.Thats the way to post it!!!!*


----------



## Mudd77

08/12 - 08/19
RPR
Standard 2 Queens 
$160.80
Stay more, save more 7 night
Mudd77


----------



## Kimberlyfamilyfv

02/09/ - 02/12/2012---dates
RPR--------Resort
king room-Type of room
$167-------avg daily rate
APH---------Type of rate
kimberlyfamilyfv -username

2/09 - $144, 2/10 - $179, 2/11 - $179, 2/12 - $144

I added the 12th at aph rate. (It was previously unavailable.)


*tried to at the 7th and the 8th but was told the hotel was sold out for these dates.  I was also told by operator at the Royal Pacific to keep calling back daily to check for cancelations to add these dates to my stay.  If I am able to add these to my stay I will post an update.*


----------



## cbsnyber1

10/4 - 10/8 4 nights
HRH
club level 2Q - three adults
$352 per night plus tax
Also a Kids Suite for 5, club level $523 per night plus tax
SMSM rate
cbsnyber


----------



## donaldduck352




----------



## macraven

Mr Duck, I'm a rebel.
i'll let you put my stuff in the correct order.   

at the motherland 9/25
at the darkside/RPH 10/2 to 10/11
king suite/ SMSM

_HHN roxs......_


----------



## pixeegrl

8/20-8/24
HRH
Deluxe 2Queen-woohoo
$263
SMSM rate
pixeegrl

May add the 19 and 25-26 but not until rates go back down again...


----------



## Lucky'sMom

July 16-18
RPR
AAA rate
$251.10 ($282.49 w/tax)
Lucky'sMom


----------



## Music City Mama

6/13-6/16
RPR
Water View (2 queens)
$278 (Wed. and Thurs) / $300 (Fri.)
AAA
Music City Mama


----------



## 2Monkeys

6/7-6/9
RPR
Standard, 2 Queens
$251.10---avg daily rate
AAA
2monkeys


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> Mr Duck, I'm a rebel.
> i'll let you put my stuff in the correct order.
> 
> _HHN roxs......_



*Only for you mac!!*


----------



## macraven

i'm getting the room at 30% off.  (i booked it last year)
SMSM

$156.80 on the 2nd, 3rd and 4th
$191.89 on the 5th and 6th
$177.80 for the rest of the nights. 

and then there is tax......


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> i'm getting the room at 30% off.  (i booked it last year)
> SMSM
> 
> $156.80 on the 2nd, 3rd and 4th
> $191.89 on the 5th and 6th
> $177.80 for the rest of the nights.
> 
> and then there is tax......



*WOW,these are some great rates.You know the system!!*


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *WOW,these are some great rates.You know the system!!*



i give it my all so i can go yearly for hhn......



i study the rates and the pattern it follows.
i check when they are at the lowest then book.



but i did get skunked 2 or 3 years ago when the ap rate fell to a ridiculous rate of $139 a night at the last minute.

all the ap rooms were filled and i couldn't switch to it from the play more save more promo.
but still got a great rate that year.......
think the lowest rate in my stay was at $150 a night.


----------



## bumbershoot

2/10-2/16
PBH
2Q Garden
$190
AP
bumbershoot


----------



## Sandy321

3/27-3/29
RPR
Standard 2 Queens
$251.10  AAA rate

(thanks to this thread!  Booked online at $285.60 1 night charged to CC# - read this thread called, and got the AAA rate of $251 - that's not with taxes - and it is Spring Break!)


----------



## keishashadow

Hey Donald

Thursday, 10/4 & Friday, 10/5
PBH
Portofino Suite Parlor, Bayview King
10/4 $223.20+
10/5 $296.20+
AAA Rate/Platinum Upgrade

Was going to add Wednesday (same as last year) but have FDP booked @ WDW beforehand and don't want to tinker with it.


----------



## donaldduck352

keishashadow said:


> Hey Donald


----------



## Brit_Jude

7/17-7/31
HRH
Club level two queens
$349
SMSM 7 Night Discount
Brit_Jude


----------



## hanly2

08/12 - 08/19
RPR
Standard 2 Queens
$160.80
Stay more, save more 7 night
hanly2


----------



## BrerMama

06/26-06/30
RPR
Standard 2 Queens
6/26-6/28 $237
6/29 $258
SMSM
BrerMama


----------



## bubba's mom

donaldduck352 said:


> *Here's the place to put your dates & rates for 2012.
> 
> Thank you and post away!!!!
> 
> *






damo said:


> Thank you for taking over the responsibility for this thread!!!!



ditto....great job!



macraven said:


> ...but still got a great rate that year.......
> think the lowest rate in my stay was at $150 a night.



ah...the good ole days 



keishashadow said:


> PBH
> Portofino Suite Parlor, Bayview King
> 10/4 $223.20+
> 10/5 $296.20+
> AAA Rate/*Platinum Upgrade*



niiicceee....request "our" room....  also...nice score on the upgrade   [share story on *the board?]


----------



## keishashadow

bubba's mom said:


> ditto....great job!
> 
> 
> 
> ah...the good ole days
> 
> 
> 
> niiicceee....request "our" room.... also...nice score on the upgrade  [share story on *the board?]


 
no story, strategy was to book it before they typically tend to shift levels in December and hope I slipped thru when i checked in this fall.  _I'm not one to look a gift horse in the mouth_


----------



## patster734

Hi Donald!  

I'm happy to see this year's date/rate thread is in good hands again!  

Well, you all got me talked back into the HHN RIP tour this year.  I'm looking forward to it.

Anyway, after telling Mac that I'll be there this year, I started checking rates.  At first, I was disappointed in the rates as only the PBH was showing SMSM rates for our travel days.  Fortunately, yesterday morning, I found SMSM rates to the RPR.

Here's my date/rate information:

10/3-10/7
RPR
2 standard garden view rooms (1 - double queen; 2 - single king)
1st room (4 adults) $229.20 (10/3 & 10/4) $269.20 (10/5 & 10/6)
2nd room (2 adults) $179.20 (10/3 & 10/4) $219.20 (10/5 & 10/6)
SMSM
patster734


----------



## donaldduck352

*Glad your back onboard Pat for HHN!!*


----------



## Rags

1-27-12 to 1-29-12
HRH
Gardenview
$225
Rags


----------



## pigletto

4/28 - 4/30
RPR
Standard
$185
APH
pigletto

Saved us $150 over the AAA rate we had booked previously, and saved us roughly  $330 over the rate we had initially with the Harry Potter package


----------



## Hawk

4/22-4/24
HRH
Garden View
$184.00
APH
Hawk


----------



## Mel6197

8-13 8-17
Hard rock club level room
With tax
311 a night


----------



## wilma-bride

Finally managed to get a good rate for the RPR this August.  Booked through hotelopia.co.uk 

20-24 August (4 nights) for a total of £458 (approx $710) so works out around $177.50 per night (inc tax) 

Really, really happy with that rate


----------



## EPRV We love Disney

2/8-2/12
RPR
Standard
$162
APH
EPRV We love Disney


----------



## MomtoGKC

First time posting - hope I do it right...


1/26 - 1/29
PB
Garden View 2 Queens
$199
FL Resident
Momtogkc


----------



## ciera321

*5/30 - 6/1  (Pre-Disney)
HRH
Garden view 2 queens 
$209  (3 adults)
APH*


----------



## donaldduck352

MomtoGKC said:


> First time posting - hope I do it right...
> 
> 
> 1/26 - 1/29
> PB
> Garden View 2 Queens
> $199
> FL Resident
> Momtogkc



*You did great!!*


----------



## Iheoma

Updated rates!!

5/1 - 5/8
PBH
Garden View - 2 Queens
$184 weekday
$209 weekend
APH

** Recently bought AP and it really made a difference!!** Thanks so much for the great info on this thread.


----------



## wilma-bride

Sorry, just realised I did not post my info in the format required 

Try again....

2/20-2/24
RPR
Standard
$177.50 (inc tax)
wilma-bride


----------



## donaldduck352

wilma-bride said:


> Sorry, just realised I did not post my info in the format required
> 
> Try again....
> 
> 2/20-2/24
> RPR
> Standard
> $177.50 (inc tax)
> wilma-bride



*Thank you so very much.

You got some preety good rates,$177.50 inc taxes is awesome!!*


----------



## Lycaon

10/3 - 10/8
RPR
Standard 2-Queen
$187
Stay More, Save More
Lycaon

Only 8 months to go! 


(I use any excuse to post that banana... LOL)


----------



## macraven

Lycaon said:


> 10/3 - 10/8
> RPR
> Standard 2-Queen
> $187
> Stay More, Save More
> Lycaon
> 
> Only 8 months to go!
> 
> 
> (I use any excuse to post that banana... LOL)



_ homie.

hope to see you there!!

_


----------



## sandyplayer

4/-4/4
HRH
regular/gardenview
409
sucker rate apparently
sandyplayer

Help!  I have tried everything but there don't seem to be any discounts once you hit Palm Sunday!


----------



## donaldduck352

sandyplayer said:


> 4/-4/4
> HRH
> regular/gardenview
> 409
> sucker rate apparently
> sandyplayer
> 
> Help!  I have tried everything but there don't seem to be any discounts once you hit Palm Sunday!



*WOW,that is a high rate!!!Hopefully someone can help you find a better rate..*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Looking at your date its a Wendsday.HRH is fully booked.It must be the full swing of Spring Break.Discounts are gonna be hard to come by.*


----------



## macraven

i received this email from Loews a few days ago.
i am a platinum member and do get the $100 food and beverage credit at the 2 hotels so the new promo wouldn't be offered to me.

i think you have to be a Loews YouFirst member for this deal that ends April 30.

book thru loews and get:



dang, it won't let me copy and paste.


well, it is a new promo for loews members staying at rph or pbh.
you get a $25 food/bev credit for each night you stay.
credits can be used anytime before check out.


----------



## bas71873

8/15/12 - 8/22/12
HRH
2 queen standard 
$170.80
Stay More, Save More
bas71873


----------



## k&a&c'smom

5/8 - 5/14
Hard Rock
Pool view 2 queen
$214 - week day
$239 - weekend
APH
k&a&c'smom

Posted rate without taxes.


----------



## semo233

8/19-8/24
HRH
2Q standard
$183
SMSM
semo233


----------



## sandyplayer

my sucker rate should have read 4/1 to 4/4, which is Sunday to Wednesday

I booked a package so for me to change the package I need to get a deal that makes it worth it

doesn't look like that will happen!


----------



## patster734

sandyplayer said:


> my sucker rate should have read 4/1 to 4/4, which is Sunday to Wednesday
> 
> I booked a package so for me to change the package I need to get a deal that makes it worth it
> 
> doesn't look like that will happen!



If it's a package deal, does it include other benefits: park tickets, free breakfast, etc.?


----------



## ZooKeeper13

4/24-5/1
RPR
Standard 2 Queen
$186.91 Average inc. tax
AP
ZooKeeper13


----------



## audrey2580

6/6-6/7
RPR
Standard, 2 Queens
$228.60 
AAA
audrey2580


----------



## 2Monkeys

audrey2580 said:


> 6/7-6/8
> RPR
> Standard, 2 Queens
> $228.60
> AAA
> audrey2580



Did you get that rate for both nights? We will be there at the same time, but only got that rate for 6/7 (it is 273.60 for 6/8). If you got 228.60 for both, I need to call again!!

ETA: I just realized that you might only be staying one night...it has been a long day, so please don't think me too unobservant if that is the case!!


----------



## Tink Fans

9/14 - 9/18
HRH
Standard, 2 Queens
$203.20 Average 
SMSM
Tink Fans


----------



## audrey2580

2Monkeys said:


> Did you get that rate for both nights? We will be there at the same time, but only got that rate for 6/7 (it is 273.60 for 6/8). If you got 228.60 for both, I need to call again!!
> 
> ETA: I just realized that you might only be staying one night...it has been a long day, so please don't think me too unobservant if that is the case!!




Sorry I put the dates down wrong.  We are staying 1 night 6/6 only.  
BUT I did check on the AAA site and its showing up at $228.60 plus tax for 6/6 AND 6/7.  If I try 6/7-6/9 then it goes to the higher rate. Maybe you can book each as a single night?


----------



## sandyplayer

patster734 said:


> If it's a package deal, does it include other benefits: park tickets, free breakfast, etc.?



No, oddly enough I did not get a package "deal" just a package.....when I add up the tix and the breakfast it is the same as booking separately


----------



## finalwish

4/10 - 4/11
RPR
Standard, 2 Queens
$359
nada
finalwish


----------



## padawans

May 1-5 Hrh Cl 2 queen. 246.00 plus tax.


----------



## donaldduck352

finalwish said:


> 4/10 - 4/11
> RPR
> Standard, 2 Queens
> $359
> nada
> finalwish



*That is a very high rate for a Tuesday.Have you got AAA or something?

If not,keep a eye on that till you go.Hopefully the rate will come down for ya,then re-book it.*


----------



## donaldduck352

padawans said:


> May 1-5 Hrh Cl 2 queen. 246.00 plus tax.



*Please format it for me.*


----------



## finalwish

donaldduck352 said:


> *That is a very high rate for a Tuesday.Have you got AAA or something?
> 
> If not,keep a eye on that till you go.Hopefully the rate will come down for ya,then re-book it.*



Called into hotel and the AAA rate is the same.  Unfortunately nothing better at this time, and yeah, not sure why it is so high still.


----------



## damo

finalwish said:


> Called into hotel and the AAA rate is the same.  Unfortunately nothing better at this time, and yeah, not sure why it is so high still.



Last year's rate at that time was $299.  Christmas rates for 2011 were very similar to what you've got.  HRH was $384 during Christmas week.  I guess those are the new standard peak season rates.


----------



## stylist

That seems like a great rate for hrh club level. What type of discount was used?


----------



## tricky1

Oct. 10/3-10/8th
Royal Pacific
staymore savemore rates
Rates change 3 times during stay,so
I will post total $1054.00
gold upgrade to water view.


----------



## padawans

donaldduck352 said:


> *Please format it for me.*



Ok

4/30 or 5/1(Undecided)- 5/5
Hrh 
CL 2 queens
246.00 plus tax 
Interline rate


----------



## donaldduck352

padawans said:


> Ok
> 
> 4/30 or 5/1(Undecided)- 5/5
> Hrh
> CL 2 queens
> 246.00 plus tax
> Interline rate



*Thank you so very much.You gotta understand if Dis'ers do not format it,It's hard for me to keep track and put it on the list.

This list helps alot of posters that are staying onsite.You can see what others are paying and you will get help to tweak your cost,if possible,your next stay by asking and looking at what they are paying!!*


----------



## reelmom

May 29-June 2
RPH
Standard Room
159.00(Tuesday-Thursday) 184.00(Friday)
AP
reelmom


----------



## jagafen

8/10/12-8/18/12
RPR
club level queen
$275
Stay more save more
jagafen


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

4/19-4/22 
RPR
Club,2 queens
$275-avg rate
Fla res rate
4HOLIDAYS


----------



## donaldduck352

.


----------



## mommacoop

5/20-5/25
PBH
standard queen
$184
FLO
mommacoop


----------



## keishashadow

please update to include Wednesday donald.

*Wednesday, 10/3 to Saturday, 10/6
PBH
Portofino Suite Parlor, Bayview King
10/4 $223.30+*
*10/4 $223.20+
10/5 $296.20+
AAA Rate/Platinum Upgrade
keishashadow*


----------



## DisneyMomx7

July 16-19
Royal Pacific Resort - garden view room
AAA Rate
$250 plus tax


----------



## macraven




----------



## macraven




----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


>



*Thanks for the wake-up!!*


----------



## phillyteamhater

wrong thread sorry


----------



## newbieme

3/25-3/26
RPR
Standard
$289
regular rate
newbieme


----------



## Zim

9/28-9/30
HRH
Standard 2 Queens (obstructed view)
$224.40
AAA (Hoping for AP if they are released)
Zim


----------



## kamcgrory

05/20-05/23
RPR
Standard 2 Queens 
$165.10
35% off pin code in email


----------



## Mom21

Royal Pacific
3/13-17
199.99 with Friday night being 229

Florida resident


----------



## Nickarooney

5/31-6/3
RPR
Standard Queen
$165/weekday
$178/weekend
35% off pin code
Nickarooney


----------



## jessirae

Where do you get a pincode?  Sorry if this is an old question.

thanks!


----------



## macraven

jessirae said:


> Where do you get a pincode?  Sorry if this is an old question.
> 
> thanks!



pincodes are mailed out to select individuals.


----------



## dmhgolfer1903

Hi,  what are the pin codes and how do I get one for room discounts?  thanks


----------



## macraven

dmhgolfer1903 said:


> Hi,  what are the pin codes and how do I get one for room discounts?  thanks



see my answer above and read the new thread you have.
answered there also.


----------



## dmhgolfer1903

thanks for the info.  does anyone have a code that they wont be using ?  I sure would love to have one.   thanks


----------



## macraven

it's probably best you continue with the thread you created in getting help on hotel bookings.

this thread isn't one of a conversation but one of posting info on the hotel stays already booked.


to answer your question, pins and codes like that can not be shared.
they are name assigned.


----------



## gwen10

Royal Pacific Resort
Arrival Date	April 30, 2012
Departure Date	May 4, 2012
Room Type	Standard 2 Queens
Room Rate	$159.00
Rate Description	Annual Passholder Special


----------



## Anal Annie

8/16/12  (1 night only)
HRH
Standard 2 queens
$244 + tax = $274.50 
"seasonal rate" 
Anal Annie


----------



## MMA524

6/1-6/5
HRH
Standard, 2 Queens
$199 weekend
$174 weekdays
APH
MMA524

6/1-6/5
HRH
Garden View, 2 Queens
$209 weekend
$184 weekdays
APH
MMA524


----------



## Bluer101

Royal Pacific Resort
8 Nights

Arrival Date:	Saturday, June 30, 2012
Departure Date:	Sunday, July 8, 2012
Room Type:        Waterview 2 Queens
Room Rate:
Jun 30	$212.80
Jul 1 - Jul 5	$195.30
Jul 6 - Jul 7	$212.80
Rate Description:	Stay More, Save More 

SMSM Rate until AP or FL resident rate comes out.


----------



## nickihn

6/4-6/5---dates
RPR--------Resort
standard 2 queen-Type of room
$159-------avg daily rate
APH---------Type of rate
nickihn-username


----------



## donaldduck352

.


----------



## ciera321

*
5/30 - 6/1
PBR - (We switched from HRH)
Garden View
$209 (3 Adults)
APH
ciera321
*


----------



## mawmaw040510

May 28-June 1st

APH rate of 159 a night.  YIPPPEEEE


----------



## mawmaw040510

Oh at RPR...


----------



## madelyn

6/4-6/5
HRH
Garden View 2 Queens
$184
AP
madelyn


----------



## pixeegrl

Royal Pacific Resort
Arrival Date	08/19/2012
Departure Date	08/23/2012
Room Type	Standard 2 Queens
Room Rate	$144.00
Rate Description	Annual Passholder 
pixeegrl


----------



## bas71873

I need to edit my date/rate 

8/19/2012 - 8/22/2012
HRH pool view 
$199 AP rate 
bas71873


----------



## patster734

patster734 said:


> Hi Donald!
> 
> I'm happy to see this year's date/rate thread is in good hands again!
> 
> Well, you all got me talked back into the HHN RIP tour this year.  I'm looking forward to it.
> 
> Anyway, after telling Mac that I'll be there this year, I started checking rates.  At first, I was disappointed in the rates as only the PBH was showing SMSM rates for our travel days.  Fortunately, yesterday morning, I found SMSM rates to the RPR.
> 
> Here's my date/rate information:
> 
> 10/3-10/7
> RPR
> 2 standard garden view rooms (1 - double queen; 2 - single king)
> 1st room (4 adults) $229.20 (10/3 & 10/4) $269.20 (10/5 & 10/6)
> 2nd room (2 adults) $179.20 (10/3 & 10/4) $219.20 (10/5 & 10/6)
> SMSM
> patster734



Thanks to the extremely high air fares ($400 rt/pp ), we've decided to drive down instead.  This has caused a slight alteration to my date/rate information.  Instead of arriving at RPR on Wednesday, we'll arrive Tuesday Morning and leave RPR on Saturday morning instead of Sunday.  We're still booked with the SMSM rate.  Here's the official new information:

*10/2-10/6
RPR
2 standard garden view rooms (1 - double queen; 2 - single king)
1st room (4 adults) $229.20 (10/2, 10/3 & 10/4) $269.20 (10/5)
2nd room (2 adults) $179.20 (10/2, 10/3 & 10/4) $219.20 (10/5)
SMSM
patster734*

We plan to drive straight through, leaving KC on Friday (9/28) afternoon and arriving in Orlando by Saturday (9/30) afternoon.  Then we'll spend Saturday, Sunday and Monday night off-site, possibly visiting a couple of Disney parks on Sunday and Monday.


----------



## macraven

$200 a person is a steal for me.
I'm looking at over $450 for one person.


----------



## k&a&c'smom

I need to edit my trip details:

May 9-12
HRH
Garden view, 2Q
$184 + tax weekday
$209 + tax weekend
APH
k&a&c'smom 

AND

May 12-15
PBH
Garden view, 2Q
$184 + tax weekday
$209 + tax weekend
APH
k&a&c'smom


----------



## LarryM

8/19/12 - 8/22/12
PBH
Bay View King
209
APH
LarryM


----------



## idgy

10/24/12 - 10/28/12
RPR
Garden View Queen
$228.20 Wed & Thurs.
$244.20 Fri & Sat.
SMSM

Are there ever APH discounts for late October?


----------



## Dorisk3

9/14-9/17
RPR 
2 Q standard room
$179 Fri and Sat
$144 Sun
APH


----------



## LUVIOA

10/3-10/6 RPR
Standard 2 Queens 
$144.00 APH Rate for 10/3 and 10/4
$274.00 Standard Rate for 10/5 (went up from $246 SMSM rate once i added APH discount) Still saved $86!!

Hoping for APH rates for Friday 10/5 if they are released


----------



## macraven

LUVIOA said:


> 10/3-10/6 RPR
> Standard 2 Queens
> $144.00 APH Rate for 10/3 and 10/4
> $274.00 Standard Rate for 10/5 (went up from $246 SMSM rate once i added APH discount) Still saved $86!!
> 
> Hoping for APH rates for Friday 10/5 if they are released



that ap rate is only out for the 2, 3, 4 so far.
the weekend rates probably won't be out until august.


----------



## macraven

Mr Duck, I made an addition to my ressie at RPH.
I added a night with the APH rate of $144 at the beginning of my stay there.

The rest of my stay is the same w/ SMSM.


----------



## Zim

Changed my ressie!

9/28-9/30
RPH
Standard 2 Queens
$179.00
APH rate
Zim

Really wanted to keep our ressie at HRH, but it was a difference of $100 for the two nights with taxes.


----------



## kneedeep

6/3-6/5
HRH
Garden View, 2 Queens
$184 
FL resident
kneedeep


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> that ap rate is only out for the 2, 3, 4 so far.
> the weekend rates probably won't be out until august.


 
how did i miss that the AP rates are rolling out?  seems earlier than usual to me, hmmm. Will have to try to mix and match rates for my dates since the 5th is still showing rack.  I had AAA for the other dates which beat the stay n play for 3 nights.

ps congrats on adding another day, mickey will miss you


----------



## keishashadow

Donald, please update my info to reflect the new APH rates**

*10/3 - 10/6 
PBH
Portofino Suite Parlor, Bayview King
10/3:  $179.00+*
*10/4:  $179.00+
10/5:  $296.20+
APH Rate/Platinum Upgrade
kieshashadow*


----------



## smdigh

6/15-6/16
RPR
Water View View 2 Queen
$249 APH
smdigh


switching from HRH to RPR


----------



## pigby

Portofino Bay 2 queen garden room 

7th - 12th June 5 nights 

APH rate

June 7th $184
June 8th and 9th $224 (weekend)
June 10th and 11th $204

All plus tax


----------



## JennyL1984

6/3-6/5
PBH
Bay View 1 king
$184
APH
JennyL1984


----------



## peg2001

12/2 to 12/7 
HRH
standard 2 queen
$183
stay more-save more
peg2001

December looked lonely with no rates posted.


----------



## mamilovesdisney

7/10-7/12
PBH
Bay View 2 Queen
$264
APH
mamilovesdisney

My ressie is for 3A 2C... good luck!


----------



## keishashadow

peg2001 said:


> 12/2 to 12/7
> HRH
> standard 2 queen
> $183
> stay more-save more
> peg2001
> 
> December looked lonely with no rates posted.


 
lol it's a nice time to visit, lowest crowds we've seen.


----------



## diskids2

AP rate  July 24-28  PBH Club Level  $349


----------



## mischief32

12/7-13
HRH
2Q standard
$198 - 12/7-8
$183 - 12/9-13
SMSM
mischief32


----------



## BluEyezNSC

6/23-6/27
HRH
garden view 2 queen - two rooms
Jun 23  $264.00 
Jun 24 - Jun 26  $244.00 
APH rate
BluEyezNSC

very excited since this is our first trip to Universal since Harry Potter opened!


----------



## Panagiota

May 10-12
Royal Pacific
standard 2 beds
$127 first 2 nights
$137 last night
APH pin code offer


----------



## minnie55555

Aug 2     $199
Aug 3-4  $219
RPR
Standard
APH Rate


----------



## Melanie230

7/19-7/22
PBH
2 Deluxe Queen Rooms or Suite
FREE!!  I won the trip!


----------



## Brownie54

Melanie230 said:


> 7/19-7/22
> PBH
> 2 Deluxe Queen Rooms or Suite
> FREE!!  I won the trip!



SWEET!!!


----------



## Bluer101

Have to update:

We just got upgraded from 2 queen waterview to a King Suite for the 8 nights.



Royal Pacific Resort
8 Nights

Arrival Date:	Saturday, June 30, 2012
Departure Date:	Sunday, July 8, 2012
Room Type: King Suite
Room Rate:
Jun 30	$212.80
Jul 1 - Jul 5	$195.30
Jul 6 - Jul 7	$212.80
Rate Description:	Stay More, Save More


----------



## minnie55555

Bluer101 said:


> Have to update:
> 
> We just got upgraded from 2 queen waterview to a King Suite for the 8 nights.
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Pacific Resort
> 8 Nights
> 
> Arrival Date:	Saturday, June 30, 2012
> Departure Date:	Sunday, July 8, 2012
> Room Type: King Suite
> Room Rate:
> Jun 30	$212.80
> Jul 1 - Jul 5	$195.30
> Jul 6 - Jul 7	$212.80
> Rate Description:	Stay More, Save More



May I ask how you got an upgrade before arriving??


----------



## Bluer101

minnie55555 said:


> May I ask how you got an upgrade before arriving??



Normally you get upgrades depending on what status you are with Loew's You First program. We are Gold and normally receive an upgrade to a water view. 

I already booked a few months ago and had a 2 queen water view for the price of a standard. But due to some inconsistencies and problems on our last stay, I got a call from management. They offered a suite and breakfast.


----------



## DisMom72

Royal Pacific Resort
8 Nights

Arrival Date - 6/12
Departure Date - 6/20
Room Type - 2 Queen Club Level

June 12 - 14 275.80
June 15 - 16 293.30
June 17 - 19 275.80

Rate Description - SMSM


----------



## flbeachbumnut

HRH
Sep 29 2012
Oct 1  2012
$174 a night using code FLO
Saturday night should have been more but I have a printed copy 
Booked through Lowe's site because Universal was $209 for Sat night and $174 for Sunday. If you put in dates after Oct 4th with this code they won't come up with savings. AP rates for this time were more.


----------



## cel_disney

9/25
RPR
Booked Standard, comp upgrade to waterview 
$144
AP
cel_disney


----------



## sTINKS

Interested in the best hotel rates for September.  Have never been to Universal, and did a lot of begging to get DH to open up to a split stay.


----------



## donaldduck352

*MIA for a spell,think I'm all cuaght up now.

Remember,keep it formated for me!!*


----------



## minijeanie

RPR

8-19 - one night

$186
Military Rate


----------



## bz8bls

1 - nite   APH rate $166.00 (inc. tax)


----------



## wilma-bride

wilma-bride said:


> Sorry, just realised I did not post my info in the format required
> 
> Try again....
> 
> 2/20-2/24
> RPR
> Standard
> $177.50 (inc tax)
> wilma-bride





donaldduck352 said:


> *Thank you so very much.
> 
> You got some preety good rates,$177.50 inc taxes is awesome!!*



so sorry but, for some reason, I put completely the wrong dates on my post - it should be:

8/20-8/24
RPR
Standard
$177.50 (inc tax)
wilma-bride


----------



## Rags

RPR

9/3 to 9/9
stay more play more

$168.00


----------



## glocon

Oct 10-13
HRH
Garden View 2 Queens
10/10 &10/11  260.10
10/12  278.10
SMSM
glocon



WAHOO  Here we come HHN 20120 !!!


----------



## EMom

6/4--6/7
HRH
Pool View 2 Queen
$214 
APH rate
Emom
Could have gotten garden view for $184


----------



## donaldduck352

*Nobody for November yet??*


----------



## Melanie230

Take us off the list July 19-22...we are having to cancel our trip.


----------



## donaldduck352

Melanie230 said:


> Take us off the list July 19-22...we are having to cancel our trip.



*Well that stinks!!!

Try to go in Oct for HHN..*


----------



## macraven

Mr Duck, did  you see my post so you could correct my rate?

i changed things around and using the aph rate for a couple of days.
$144 a night.
and used the rest with the smsm rate.


----------



## pigletto

August 23,24,25
RPR
Standard
168
APH rate
pigletto


----------



## donaldduck352

pigletto said:


> August 23,24,25
> RPR
> Standard
> 168
> APH rate
> pigletto



*

This is how ya format it.Great example!!!!*


----------



## minnie55555

minnie55555 said:


> Aug 2     $199
> Aug 3-4  $219
> RPR
> Standard
> APH Rate



CHANGED TO:
August 3-4
RPR
Club Level 
$334
APH rate


----------



## tricky1

Changed my dates to take advantage of lower rates and added a day.


Sept. 26th- Oct. 2nd
RPR water view(gold member)
APH $144.00 weeknights $179.00 weekend


----------



## ZooKeeper13

11/8-11/15
RPR
Std 2 Queens
$149/$179
AP
ZooKeeper13


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

November 19th
RPR
Water View 2 Queens (Platinum Upgrade)
149.00
APH/FL RES rate
Tizzy Meliss


----------



## Brit_Jude

We changed our rate to the Bed & Breakfast rate for a Garden View HRH. 2 free breakfasts per room per day in the Kitchen Restaurant, total is $4447.60 per room for the two weeks.  Saving $1058 for each room over the club level rooms.  We figured that with $2000 saved for the two room, plus breakfast, that beats any benefit of the club level, even with the SMSM rate.

*7/17-7/31
HRH
Garden View 2 queens
$268.75 avg
Bed and Breakfast *
*Brit_Jude *


----------



## mumzie2three

8/23-8/28
RPR
club level queen
$243
SMSM
mumzie2three


----------



## glocon

Can you please change my rates? I just now got an APH rate and saved $100!

10/10-10/13
HRH
2 queen pool view
$224 on 10/10&10/11
$269 on 10/12
APH
glocon


----------



## tink1957

10/3-10/4
RPR
standard, 2 Queen
$144.00
AP rate
tink1957

Just added one night at RPR, pre-WDW.  I just couldn't go to Orlando without visiting the darkside.


----------



## keishashadow

Donald, please update my info to reflect the newest APH rates**


October 3, 4 & 5
PBH
Portofino Suite Parlor, Bayview King
10/3: $179.00+
10/4: $179.00+
*10/5: $239.00+*
APH Rate/Platinum Upgrade
kieshashadow


----------



## donaldduck352

*All cuaght up.Keep posting!!

Well I thought I was till I left clicked twice and lost the changes...

Will retry later...*


----------



## rcraw45425

Portofino Bay Garden View
Stay More Save More
July 18&19 $237.15
July 20&21 $258.40


----------



## pixeegrl

8/19-8/24
HRH
Club Level 2 Queens $274.00-hoping for a Deluxe 
SMSM
pixeegrl


----------



## pixeegrl

Canceled this one but for future reference
8/19-8/24
HRH
Deluxe 2 Queen
$246.00
SMSM
pixeegrl


----------



## sdmom

August 23,24,25
PBH
Deluxe 2 queens
$223 for 23, $239 for 24/25
AAA rate (with youfirst updgrade )
sdmom


----------



## sunshineNJ

HRH 8/16   stay more and save more: 8/16-8/21, $183 weeeknights, $198 weekends nights.


----------



## DryCreek

I generally am able to take our vacations during the early part of the year.  I am looking at two dates for 2013 right now:

01/05/2013 arrival with a departure on 01/09-2013

 - and - 

02/09-2013 arrival with a 02/13/2013 departure.

What is the best rate I can expect to be quoted for an onsite hotel during those dates?  I can't seem to find the information online (yet), and I'm curious as to what I might be quoted.  Don't want to die of shock, you know!


----------



## ZooKeeper13

Due to Southwest's rates being $94 cheaper on Wednesday than they are on Thursday , I added a day to our trip! 

Our new info is:

11/7-11/15
RPR
Std 2 Queens
$149/$179
AP
ZooKeeper13


----------



## macraven

DryCreek said:


> I generally am able to take our vacations during the early part of the year.  I am looking at two dates for 2013 right now:
> 
> 01/05/2013 arrival with a departure on 01/09-2013
> 
> - and -
> 
> 02/09-2013 arrival with a 02/13/2013 departure.
> 
> What is the best rate I can expect to be quoted for an onsite hotel during those dates?  I can't seem to find the information online (yet), and I'm curious as to what I might be quoted.  Don't want to die of shock, you know!



_no one has started the date and rate for 2013 yet.
someone will do the 2013 thread.

each year one of the homies handles the list for everyone.
we all post our dates we are going, the booking and type of rate, name of the hotel and screen name.

if you want to check the '12 rates for a comparison of what '13 rates might be, look on the first page of this thread.

this thread is basically when homies are going to the darkside, their dates, rates and hotel info.

hth.  _


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> _no one has started the date and rate for 2013 yet.
> someone will do the 2013 thread.
> 
> each year one of the homies handles the list for everyone.
> we all post our dates we are going, the booking and type of rate, name of the hotel and screen name.
> 
> if you want to check the '12 rates for a comparison of what '13 rates might be, look on the first page of this thread.
> 
> this thread is basically when homies are going to the darkside, their dates, rates and hotel info.
> 
> hth.  _




*Thanks mac...

Please posters,formate it or it will not be posted on the front page!*


----------



## GreyStr0ke

7/25-7/27
PBH
Garden View 2 Queen
$205 APH Rate 

First time staying at PBH so really looking froward to it. Especially with this rate which was only $5 more a night then RPR.


----------



## bean bunny

October 11, 12,13
RPR
Club King
$318 - 11, $336 12,13  
SMSM promotion  
bean bunny


----------



## hmontgomry

8/1-8/8
PBH
Std 2 Queens
$195.30/$212.80
SMSM w/price match to RPR


----------



## donaldduck352

..


----------



## tricia

10/6 - 10/13
HRH
club level
$286 weeknight, $300 weekend
SMSM
tricia

I am hoping for a Deluxe room and called the hotel and asked them about that.  The gentleman that answered pulled up my ressie and said he blocked a Deluxe room for me.  Here's hoping that's what I get.  My boys will be so excited.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Bumping back to the first page.*


----------



## macraven

_another bump to help the cause._


----------



## SgtClaymore

Thank you for the info!


----------



## peacefrogdog

PBH
Deluxe 2 Queen
12/16 - 12/19
Normally $330/nt
Got rate of $203/nt via email code


----------



## macraven

_Hey Mr Duck.......


I changed my ressie today since I found out from Loews that the Stay More, Save More rate does not qualify for YouFirst stays.
I did have one night with the APH rate but the rest were SMSM.


Today the APH rates for my dates were all opened.
guess some peeps cancelled their dates..

Can you update my previous listing?



*October 2-11

RPH
King Suite

APH rate
$144-$214-$169

macraven*_


----------



## crostorfer

Royal Pacific Resort
August 30th-Sept 1st Standard Room
$159 Thursday
$175 Friday

Military discount 30% off


----------



## donaldduck352

crostorfer said:


> Royal Pacific Resort
> August 30th-Sept 1st Standard Room
> $159 Thursday
> $175 Friday
> 
> Military discount 30% off



*Great they have a military rate..*


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> _Hey Mr Duck.......
> 
> 
> I changed my ressie today since I found out from Loews that the Stay More, Save More rate does not qualify for YouFirst stays.
> I did have one night with the APH rate but the rest were SMSM.
> 
> 
> Today the APH rates for my dates were all opened.
> guess some peeps cancelled their dates..
> 
> Can you update my previous listing?
> 
> 
> 
> *October 2-11
> 
> RPH
> King Suite
> 
> APH rate
> $144-$214-$169
> 
> macraven*_



*Got ya covered mac!!*


----------



## LJF

hmontgomry said:


> 8/1-8/8
> PBH
> Std 2 Queens
> $195.30/$212.80
> SMSM w/price match to RPR




What do you mean by price match?


----------



## donaldduck352

*Another Da-Bump to keep on 1'st page.*


----------



## AlexandNessa

HRH Garden View 2 Queen Beds 
Room Rate Oct 3 - Oct 4  $190.50 
Oct 5 - Oct 6  $231.75 
Oct 7  $216.75 
Stay More, Save More 


RPR  Standard 1 King Bed 
Room Rate Dec 30 - Dec 31  $305.15 
Jan 1 - Jan 3  $168.00 
Stay More, Save More 5 Night Discount 
(No Loews Upgrades for Black Out Dates)


----------



## Melanie230

Sept. 29-Oct 2.  
PBH
Deluxe Suite
We won the trip!


----------



## tricky1

I got upgraded to a King suite for my upcoming stay, 
9-26 - 10-2 gold member.


----------



## donaldduck352

Melanie230 said:


> Sept. 29-Oct 2.
> PBH
> Deluxe Suite
> We won the trip!



*Remember when ya won that.Glad ya finally get to use it!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

AlexandNessa said:


> HRH Garden View 2 Queen Beds
> Room Rate Oct 3 - Oct 4  $190.50
> Oct 5 - Oct 6  $231.75
> Oct 7  $216.75
> Stay More, Save More
> 
> 
> RPR  Standard 1 King Bed
> Room Rate Dec 30 - Dec 31  $305.15
> Jan 1 - Jan 3  $168.00
> Stay More, Save More 5 Night Discount
> (No Loews Upgrades for Black Out Dates)



*Spending sometime at the U this year are we??*


----------



## Melanie230

donaldduck352 said:


> *Remember when ya won that.Glad ya finally get to use it!!*




Thanks...we were suppose to go in July, but my husband was sick, and his father passed away.  This is going to be a great get away.


----------



## AlexandNessa

donaldduck352 said:


> *Spending sometime at the U this year are we??*



Lol,10 nights..got to keep that Blue status!   See ya in a few weeks!


----------



## Brownie54

PBH 
Oct 3rd - Oct7th
Standard 2 Queen, but hope to get a YouFirst upgrade to Bay View
First two nights $179
Last two nights $239
APH

Going for HHN and some down time at the Villa and Beach Pools.


----------



## merlib

HRH
Dec. 7-9
Garden View 2 Queens
290.14/night (257.90 + 12.5 tax)
AAA rate


----------



## daraus

Got PIN# and had to call to get PBH.
10/7-10/11  for $185 night


----------



## Rags

RPR
Nov 18th 279.000


----------



## backinoz

Dec 20-22
HRH
2 Queen
$199 + tax
APH 
backinoz

We're gonna save $100 on original booking, even after buying the AP. Was planning on staying longer but free dining at WDW was better value for us.

Loving the DISBoards App on my iPhone


----------



## mercydisney

RPR-APH rate, DEC.15TH $164. a night!!!!


----------



## hsmamato2

HRH Dec/7-9   FREE using SWA points


----------



## Bluer101

Arrival Date: Thursday December 6, 2012
Departure Date: Sunday December 9, 2012
Room Type: Waterview 2 Queens
Room Rate:
12/6 $139
12/7-12/8 $154
Rate Description: APH
Gold upgrade


----------

